# CERM 12th Edition



## titina (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anybody have a scanned copy of the Appendices and Index?


----------



## csb (Feb 23, 2012)

http://ppi2pass.com/shop/pe-exams-1/civil-pe-exam/civil-engineering-reference-manual-for-the-pe-exam-cerm12.html

This will at least get you the Index.


----------



## help PE (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi. Does anyone have an electronic copy of the CERM 12 index and appendices? The PPI link no longer works since CERM 13 has been released...

Thank you!


----------

